# Der Area 61 Bikepark in Schladern braucht deine Hilfe!



## Beach90 (4. April 2016)

Hallo IBC,
wir planen einen Bikepark in Windeck-Schladern, an der Grenze zu Altenkirchen zu bauen. Darum
Unterstützt die Mountainbikeabteilung des Tus Schladern dabei aus einem Hügel Dreck den Area 61 Bikepark werden zu lassen. 







Der Park soll öffentlich zugänglich sein. Geplant sind kleine Sprünge & Drops, Anliegerkurven & ein Pumptrack & Fahrtechnik Übungsplatz. Bitte unterstützt uns beim Voting!
*Hier geht es zur Abstimmung: https://www.wirfürdieregion.de/wirFuerDieRegion/detail.aspx?id=440*

*Video zum Projekt:




 *

*Ausführliche Projektbeschreibung
https://www.wirfürdieregion.de/img/...91-4429-93ad-b7a82297f57aMountainbikepark.pdf*

*ride on! 
Max*


----------



## BjL (8. April 2016)

Hallo

Die Site geht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (24. April 2016)

https://www.wirfürdieregion.de/wirFuerDieRegion/detail.aspx?id=440

jetzt?


----------



## BjL (24. April 2016)

Hallo
Jetzt klappts
Ich habe bereits dafür gestimmt.


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (27. April 2016)

Abgestimmt


----------

